# INFJ or INFP



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

JOHRA said:


> Sorry for the delayed response..
> @Gurpy I saw the first two videos and I can't say I relate to one more than the other! That might be because 1: Some terms/words are rather hard for me to understand and 2: because sometimes I don't understand myself. It is very confusing, maybe I can't tell the who I am apart from the person I want to be or the person I wish I were.
> I'll see the other videos tomorrow and see how I feel about them..
> 
> ...


Only if you are very self aware.

You should get someone who knows you well to do the test for you about you.

I first got ESTP and I didn't think it was me. My brother then did the test on my behalf and got ESFP. It described me way better than ESTP and now I stick with it as my type (along with other reasons I'm not gonna go into).


----------



## JOHRA (Apr 9, 2015)

@Oswin @Gurpy, I watched the last video and I'm not so sure now about being INFJ.. but I can't say I am ISFJ for certain!



angelcat said:


> Heh. No. I always -- without exception -- test as an N type. Usually INTJ. So... online tests are very unreliable.
> 
> When you think about the future, how do you feel? Do you focus on picturing exactly what you want, and what you know it will be like, and feel a bit of excitement?
> 
> Or do you feel a little anxious, because you don't know and can't predict what will happen in a few years from now?


 @angelcat, I would say both, depending on what I am thinking about. I think I can say I get both anxious and excited about the near future, and mostly excited about the rest of my dreams (which can be sometimes unrealistic) and future..

Another random thought occurred to me: I don't know if it is because of Ni that I Say these expressions a lot: 
- I knew you will say/do that
- I knew that will happen
I also sometimes think that I know how and why some things happened (the process) although I don't know much about them, I just connect random facts that I know about the person/thing and I can guess the rest.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

JOHRA said:


> I love this kind of landscape. This picture actually reminds me of a family trip we had maybe three months ago to a snow resort in my country, the experience was both amazing and terrifying. Amazing because the natural sights are just stunning, I love greenery, rivers and the purity of snow. Terrifying because the route we took was rather dangerous (in the middle of amazing sights, mountains, rivers, low clouds, and snow) and I am a very anxious person.
> These were my initial thoughts when I saw the picture, I am trying not to overanalyze it..


I think @Oswin is onto something with ISFJ, this description sounds very Si to me. You're comparing this present picture to a past experience you had which is very typical of Si. 
In my case, when I looked at the image it made me think about where I'd like to travel to. Also I think that cloud looks like a backwards 3, lol.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Definite Si-Ne. ISFJ or ESFJ. I sorta lean towards ESFJ. :th_sur:


----------



## JOHRA (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm very confused now, and I think I'll stop trying to figure this out for some time. I have a very indecisive nature, and I am going through a stressful period now .. this may be why I can't think clearly and relate to my correct type..

Thank you everyone and sorry for the mistakes and inconvenience. @Oswin @Gurpy @angelcat @Kebachi @Greyhart


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

No inconvenience) Good luck with everything; best wishes)


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

JOHRA said:


> I'm very confused now, and I think I'll stop trying to figure this out for some time. I have a very indecisive nature, and I am going through a stressful period now .. this may be why I can't think clearly and relate to my correct type..
> 
> Thank you everyone and sorry for the mistakes and inconvenience.
> @Oswin @Gurpy @angelcat @Kebachi @Greyhart


It wasn't inconvenient, it was fun. :happy:


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

JOHRA said:


> I'm very confused now, and I think I'll stop trying to figure this out for some time. I have a very indecisive nature, and I am going through a stressful period now .. this may be why I can't think clearly and relate to my correct type..
> 
> Thank you everyone and sorry for the mistakes and inconvenience.
> @Oswin @Gurpy @angelcat @Kebachi @Greyhart


Sorry you're going through a stressful period, I really hope it gets resolved soon. When you get to a point where you feel more relaxed and at ease we'd all love to hear back from you.


----------

